# General chit chat on MF



## saxonia (Dec 24, 2006)

I miss the days of UK crew evening MF chat on 2246, 2301 and 4107 etc .. I’m sure it’s all ended now .. not so much that crew dont chat, more so there’s no UK crew left to chat !!


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

We are all becoming rarer and, presumably, more valuable.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Vespasian?


----------

